# Ultegra PD-6700 SL Carbon Road Pedals vs Ultegra PD6700 alloy



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shimano has come out with a carbon version of their Ultegra 6700 pedal. List price is $300 but it is being heavily discounted to $150 on just about every major online bike store vs. the alloy pedal that lists at $200 but I've seen as low as $120 but normal pricing is about $160. These obviously are not LBS prices.
Making the switch over from spd pedals which is I've always used as a carry over from my mountain bike and onto my road bike and just trying to understand why the price discrepancy. It would seem the carbon would be the much better buy.
Does anyone have these new Ultegra carbon pedals or have an idea if whats up them. Thanks.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Same as the alloy but 60 grams lighter. Otherwise the same retention system, just a lighter, cooler version. I see them for $139.99 on Chainlove, I'd probably kick down the extra cash for the carbon version myself.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I was considering buying them, but seeing the condition my alloy pedals are in, I decided pedals are not something I want to replace with carbon.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Abrasion*



bayAreaDude said:


> I was considering buying them, but seeing the condition my alloy pedals are in, I decided pedals are not something I want to replace with carbon.


I would raise the same question. My alloy body pedals get pretty scuffed up from the cleats. Composite plastic just doesn't seem the right material for the application. What has everyone's experience been in this regard?


----------



## Matsushita (Mar 18, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> I would raise the same question. My alloy body pedals get pretty scuffed up from the cleats. Composite plastic just doesn't seem the right material for the application. What has everyone's experience been in this regard?


My PD6700 alloys look like crap as well. Didn't notice or care until I replaced them with MTB pedals.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I bought a set of these very pedals 3 months ago and love them, I replaced my basic Shimano SPD road pedals with them and couldnt be any happier. I have about 500 miles on mine and love them, best decision I have made other than trading in my Giant Defy 2 for a Giant TCR 1.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had the Ultegra 6700 carbon pedals for about 5 months, ride ~60-100 miles a week and they look basically unscuffed to me.....no problems with wear or cosmetics. :thumbsup:

**


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

I have 2 sets of time iclic pedals made of a composite material and they are surprisingly durable - about 10k between the two sets and no signs wear except the normal dirt and cosmetic scuffs. I would imagine Shimano to be as bomb proof given their reputation.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It's VERY tempting. I've seen the same deals and thought about it.

Finer difference beyond the obvious carbon is that the Ultegra Carbon runs all metal inners (bearings and such) while the regular version still has plastic bits/bushings. Really means nothing though because I'm more than sure the regular Ultegra's will last well into the next generation of SPD-SL pedals. I had old R600's when the 6700's came out, worked perfectly even through abuse.

But if you haven't tried SPD-SL I wouldn't drop the coin just yet. Would experiment with more-than-enough 105's.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I just ordered a set of the carbon DA pedals, I will screw them on this Friday, will see how they go. Anyone know the weight difference between the normal 7800 DA pedals and the carbon jobbies?

cheers

Pete


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought the carbon DA's back in June with a gift certificate I got to the local LBS. Averaged 130 - 140 miles a week over the summer & they still look / perform new. I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

*z*

Main/only difference is weight performance-wise. My carbons actually wear better cosmetically thatn the painted/anodized Shimano versions. The natural matte carbon finish shows fewer cosmetic marks.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I just retired my Ultegra alloy pedals that had 12-14K miles on them...replaced with carbon Looks for only $100.

only 600 miles so far, but they seem pretty durable. 

I can always put the alloys back on if they don't hold up.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

My carbon ultegra's look great after about 1000km's. At fist I saw scruffy on the bottom, but they see to have disappeared.


----------



## bruno_h2 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll stick with alloy ones... For some applications on my bike I'd rather pay a price in weight to gain a advantage in confidence, and this apply to my pedals, stem and handlebars... :thumbsup:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll be going from my scuffed up 105's to the carbon 6700's as soon as I decide it's worth it to shell out the $150. Right now, my current pedals are working just fine.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

When I got a new SL4 early in the year I decided to go with carbon DA pedals. After 1000-2000 hard miles (SL4 is primarily used for fast group rides) they still look like and feel like new. The 105 alloy pedals I have on my old road bike are going strong as well, however they definitely show their age and are quite a bit heavier.


----------

